# 1Gbps in all universities



## saurabh_1e (Apr 7, 2012)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-xsHCt1i4-98/T4B6h44L7vI/AAAAAAAAD2k/VagJFcbezfQ/s1600/336.jpg

Link


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 8, 2012)

Omg,i can't believe it...unse 1Mbps connection toh provide kiya ni jata without(FUP)@lower prices,then how can they provide truly "Unlimited" 1Gbps Connectivity to Universities..as there would be heavy load on Servers so truly Unlimited 1Gbps will be required.
Shame on you for this Bsnl...you can't provide the 1Mbps Unlimited Connection to home users,instead you are providing 1Gbps connection to Universities...Huhh!
However,ye bhi hamari sarkar ki taraf se ek acha kadam hai hamare hi liye


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2012)

1Gbps will be the max bandwidth, then it will divided and then broadcast to each routers, and then from that each user will get the bandwidth, so now it depends on the univ/college that to how many routers they divide and then how many people are accessing that router.
In my Univ we get 1-2mbps downloading speed in many areas, that too in a strength of 40k students and 5k+ faculty members and in an area of around ~700 acres where *everyone* owns a laptop.
The minimum average downloading speed which we get is around 200kps,
So the average downloading speed comes out to be around 500kbps.
But I am gonna miss this after around a month as I am gonna leave this university.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 8, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> 1Gbps will be the max bandwidth, then it will divided and then broadcast to each routers, and then from that each user will get the bandwidth, so now it depends on the univ/college that to how many routers they divide and then how many people are accessing that router.
> In my Univ we get 1-2mbps downloading speed in many areas, that too in a strength of 40k students and 5k+ faculty members and in an area of around ~700 acres where *everyone* owns a laptop.
> The minimum average downloading speed which we get is around 200kps,
> So the average downloading speed comes out to be around 500kbps.
> But I am gonna miss this after around a month as I am gonna leave this university.



Which univ. dude!!


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2012)

LPU


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope some of them are nice enough to provide mirrors for various Linux repos and other open source software.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2012)

1 Gbps huh?
I wonder what students in universities would do with that kind of bandwidth! 

Watch video tutorials on youtube? 

(since they cant use it for torrenting)


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2012)

Video tutorials? Seriously?


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 8, 2012)

1 Gbps in every universities?! Awesome..


Vyom said:


> 1 Gbps huh?
> I wonder what students in universities would do with that kind of bandwidth!
> 
> Watch video tutorials on youtube?
> ...



We have file sharing sites


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

Sigh nubs.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 8, 2012)

Pretty awesome 1gps !!!!!!! is awesome 
they need it because their router is struggling


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 8, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> 1 Gbps in every universities?! Awesome..
> 
> 
> We have file sharing sites



also we hav ZbigZ.com


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

Typical Yindans.  No one thinks about the fact that it gives the chance and resources for students to innovate and contribute but the first thing comes to their mind is downloading bloody movies.  No wonder the education system is messed up here.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 8, 2012)

Vyom said:


> 1 Gbps huh?
> I wonder what students in universities would do with that kind of bandwidth!
> 
> Watch video tutorials on youtube?
> ...



Actually , most people here watch Comedy Circus , Tarak Mehta Ka Ulta Chasma and Crime Patrol on Youtube in our college  True Story.





Liverpool_fan said:


> Sigh nubs.



Please enlighten us nubs .



pkkumarcool said:


> also we hav ZbigZ.com



Woah thanks a lot i used a similar service earlier called Torrific. But now i have switched to filehosts.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2012)

As expected :/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

Comedy Circus?  This thread is a gift which keeps giving.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Typical Yindans.  No one thinks about the fact that it gives the chance and resources for students to innovate and contribute but the first thing comes to their mind is downloading *bloody movies*.  No wonder the education system is messed up here.







there are also things apart from normal movies,like  pr0n movies,and of course pirated games
thats what most of those "yindians" do if you give them 1Gbps

@saurabh_1e : one very important question,is 1 GBPS even possible????


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> there are also things apart from normal movies,like  pr0n movies,and of course pirated games
> thats what most of those "yindians" do if you give them 1Gbps
> 
> @saurabh_1e : one very important question,is 1 GBPS even possible????





Liverpool_fan said:


> This thread is a gift which keeps giving.


----------



## thatsashok (Apr 8, 2012)

i know where will all that bandwidth go.. 

But as LFC_fan says make sure you guys mirror the linux resources and repositories.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Typical Yindans.  No one thinks about the fact that it gives the chance and resources for students to innovate and contribute but the first thing comes to their mind is downloading bloody movies.  No wonder the education system is messed up here.



Yeah , about that.... i have seen for every one hour of studying , a student has to have 20 hours of entertainment , if not more ... there is no point in being hypocritical... except for a few , most students end of watching TB's of movies and TV in his tenure at a college , and they still the hardworking and innovative lot . One cannot but expect the most ideal case in colleges , it is only practical that most people will tend to divert towards leisure activities with such great academic burden . One cannot blame the education system for this  , such is the case almost every where in the world.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Yeah , about that.... i have seen for every one hour of studying , a student has to have 20 hours of entertainment , if not more ... there is no point in being hypocritical... except for a few , most students end of watching TB's of movies and TV in his tenure at a college , and they still the hardworking and innovative lot . One cannot but expect the most ideal case in colleges , it is only practical that most people will tend to divert towards leisure activities with such great academic burden . One cannot blame the education system for this  , such is the case almost every where in the world.



The point is not entertainment and relaxation, son. The point is the FIRST THING which comes to yindan students mind is pr0n/pirated software/movies in a technology forum which are expected to know a better use of bandwidth. Noone mention that what things a student can do with the technology but are the first to jerk about those very stuff. That is hilarious.
Academic burden?  Don't joke lol.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The point is not entertainment and relaxation, son. The point is the FIRST THING which comes to yindan students mind is pr0n/pirated software/movies in a technology forum which are expected to know a better use of bandwidth. Noone mention that what things a student can do with the technology but are the first to jerk about those very stuff. That is hilarious.
> Academic burden?  Don't joke lol.



This. WHat we tell ourselves the first week of college.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2012)

mitraark said:


> This. WHat we tell ourselves the first week of college.



This.Not everyone's the same.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

A simple skim of this thread shows why Yindan students don't deserve such infrastructure. Thanks for proving my point, lads.



mitraark said:


> This. WHat we tell ourselves the first week of college.



That's the best you can come up with?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Typical Yindans.  No one thinks about the fact that it gives the chance and resources for students to innovate and contribute but the first thing comes to their mind is downloading bloody movies.  No wonder the education system is messed up here.



Totally agree with you on that.....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 8, 2012)

But the thing is why we need a Gbps connection in colleges?a 128kbps connection fullfilles of downloading papers and documents easily well we need good latency and pings more than speeds we can of course host servers and do gaming competitions with 1Gbps wirelessly...


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2012)

Cynicism at its best!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

YouTube traffic to surely increase now


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> But the thing is why we need a Gbps connection in colleges?a 128kbps connection fullfilles of downloading papers and documents easily well we need good latency and pings more than speeds we can of course host servers and do gaming competitions with 1Gbps wirelessly...



Find out what US universities do with their bandwidth.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2012)

Teh LOL Thread


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Find out what US universities do with their bandwidth.



yeah what do they do?


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Find out what US universities do with their bandwidth.



Its about what students do with the bandwidth they get not what universities do. The only thing universities can do is provide that bandwidth to the students with some restrictions. Which almost every college in India does. They block Facebook, Torrents,etc. What else can a college do to regulate Internet use?

What makes you think that students in US don't use internet to watch porn or movies? What makes you think that they are completely dedicated to their studies & use Internet for educational purposes? What use did you make of the bandwidth that was provided to you when you were in college?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Its about what students do with the bandwidth they get not what universities do. The only thing universities can do is provide that bandwidth to the students with some restrictions. Which almost every college in India does. They block Facebook, Torrents,etc. What else can a college do to regulate Internet use?
> 
> What makes you think that students in US don't use internet to watch porn or movies? What makes you think that they are completely dedicated to their studies & use Internet for educational purposes? What use did you make of the bandwidth that was provided to you when you were in college?



Hang on Hang on. For a start the bandwidth is provided to the Universities to facilitate the education for the students and provide them a platform for innovation, inventions, contributing to documentation, coding, etc. Secondly Universities also involve in research for solving complex problems and their infrastructure can be used for various scientific research among many other such things like mirrors to Linux repositories, hosting open source projects, giving students entrepreneurship oppurtunities and what not. That doesn't mean students should not use for leisure activities, but one should know where the priorities lie. And oh it's the Universities' bandwidth not the students' personal property or anything.

Never once did I assert US students didn't use bandwidth for their leisure. My only assertion is that people's lack of understanding of the fact that the bandwidth is provided for productive use and not for jerking around with porn and pirated movies. The first thing which comes to Indian students in a Technology forum who should definitely understand a better use for all those stuff, but they are instead obsessed with idiotic stuff. 0% innovation, 100% idioticy rather than say 10% innovation, 90% idioticty.

Colleges are correct by blocking Facebook, Twitter, and other such junk sites. Buy your own bandwidth for your own leisure. I don't agree with blocking ports (apart from torrents), since those would stifle innovation, and nor youtube (many educational and useful videos). But the idea is clear and correct.

Though I am not sure what is to be gained by any kind of personal/local discussion here, but whatever...
As for my college is concerned, I am not a hostler and secondly our hostlers got a bandwidth of square root of zero. But tell you what they do have access to movies, music, pron, software what not. What do they lack is actual platform and environment to develop their skills and even an oppurtunity to actually gain interest in science and technology.

So it comes to this, the students will gain access to leisure activities in spite of zero bandwidth provided to them and in spite of this the obsession with those very stuff which they already have frankly portrays the naivity and idioticity very much stereotyped with an Indian student (and there comes the term Yindan).


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nicely put! Totally convinced!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 8, 2012)

Dang! I'm running out of Reps for LFC_Fan.


----------



## R2K (Apr 8, 2012)

One more reason to go to  college 
I think that kinda bandwidth will actually make students divert away from studies. 
You are gonna find students sitting everywhere with their eyes glued to their computer screens.
Youtube videos without buffering is the only thing that students are gonna make use of from this scheme.  
But foreign universities were actually providing these kinda speeds for students literally since stone age


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 8, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Video tutorials? Seriously?



practically p0rn.


----------



## KDroid (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ I did not know that. Thanx for enlightening me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> practically p0rn.



Practically? *desmond.imageshack.us/Himg641/scaled.php?server=641&filename=lolah.gif&res=crop


----------



## mitraark (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Hang on Hang on. For a start the bandwidth is provided to the Universities to facilitate the education for the students and provide them a platform for innovation, inventions, contributing to documentation, coding, etc. Secondly Universities also involve in research for solving complex problems and their infrastructure can be used for various scientific research among many other such things like mirrors to Linux repositories, hosting open source projects, giving students entrepreneurship oppurtunities and what not. That doesn't mean students should not use for leisure activities, but one should know where the priorities lie. And oh it's the Universities' bandwidth not the students' personal property or anything.




Additionally , using bittorent file sharing protocol for sharing copyrighted materials is forbidden by law , as is downloading music from piracy sites.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 8, 2012)

The 1 Gbps link need not necessarily trickle down to the students. Like in our college which has had a link like that for all i can remember, yet the access to internet is pretty slow. All hostels have limited connections (speed capped at 2Mbps) And thats nothing to boast about, considering the fact that atleast 100 connections will be active at any given time from the same hostel. Think the same situation is gonna happen in these newly provided 1 Gbps links too.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Practically? *desmond.imageshack.us/Himg641/scaled.php?server=641&filename=lolah.gif&res=crop



Bingo! You got my exact point. 
The chain cause-effect can not be discussed here.


----------



## TheLetterD (Apr 8, 2012)

I saw some Physics from the Khan academy website and it was simply amazing!
These guys ACTUALLY make learning physics an interesting experience!
You watch these videos and you get the type of 'thrill' similar to the type of thrill you get from watching discovery channel shows like 'Curiosity'!
THIS IS the stuff the 1Gbps connection should be used for!
And Im only in 12th right now but when Ill be doing btech Ill make sure I watch the MIT videos on youtube!
Banning youtube is a stupid Idea. It has SO much to offer for those who DO wanna learn!
Just because some people can't stop themselves from watching RWJ and IPL on youtube universities shouldnt ban it!
And yeah
This is  and all but what are 'Yindans'?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 8, 2012)

only educational channels on youtube should be permitted!! then only this can help in educating...


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 8, 2012)

@Liverpool_fan Thanks for enlightening me(us?)
BTW


> 0% innovation, 100% idioticy rather than say 10% innovation, 90% idioticty.


That's not applicable to all of us. Some people like in fashion institutes use it for innovation


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 19, 2012)

LCF_fan reflecting same feelings I have. +1

As long as the students are paying an internet fees included in their normal fee, I'm cool with it but I'm not letting my tax money pay for 18yr olds to jerk off to p0rn or watch half naked bollywood dance numbers and download pirated movies and music.

If they are going to get it for free, then all is well as long as torrents, p0rn sites and social Networking sites are blocked. Say what you want about freedom of speech and internet and blah blah, but these sites have no place in educaction


----------

